# T3 cycles



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Evening guys just wondered how you all use t3. Ive seen the 21 day cycle thats been posted up before but wondered how you guys use it to good effect. Is there any dangers of slowly working upto 100mcg and staying there for say 7 days instead of 3 days then tapering back down?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a long read, but you should be doing a lot of reading up on T3 before using it anyway and should answer any questions you may have.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/247418-imnotaperverts-t3-faq/?do=embed


----------

